# Dent Removal Central/Glasgow Area



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

Gave the car its first good clean today after the bad weather and have found 2 nice dents on the drivers side courtesy of other peoples doors. Any good Dent Removers mobile or not in my area? I'm confident they will come out with no probs.

Cheers 

Colin


----------



## Auto-Revive (Nov 20, 2009)

hi there. there is company Dent-Tech in glasgow that sort dents. they do loads of tradework an have good reputation. not sure if they do mobile repairs thou


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Andy from Dent Wizard, tel 07977 749 576 really good


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

My mate has used Dent Devils a few times and highly reccomends the guy:

07802814414

Edit - He's mobile...


----------



## CCM (Oct 15, 2009)

Dropped you a note for the guy I used, not sure if he does your side of Glasgow but I was happy with his work. SL Dent repair.


----------



## Mad Buddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I too would recommend SL Dentrepair, excellent finish


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

I used SL Dent Repair last summer - excellent service.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

how much does it cost for these mobile dent removers up your way?


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

It cost me £80 to remove two dents - I thought that was reasonable since access to the dents was very difficult on my car. The dents were also on panels with sound deadening material stuck to them which increased the difficulty of the job even more so. Stephen (of SL Dent Repair) persisted with the job though, and after an hour the panel looked like brand new - excellent job.

Thanks


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

hopefully someone my way will do it cheaper, i will pull all the interior out etc, i have at least 4 that need pulling out!!


----------



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

Cheers guys SL seems to pop up quite regularly on other forums too so will give him a call. :thumb:


----------

